# Flat Feet



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

Hello all!

I have some employees who have flat feet and they have to sit down a lot during an eight to ten hour shift. I do not know what this feels like but I told them that I would try to find something that would help their feet.

do any of your guys have any suggestions on dealing with flat feet?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good shoes! A visit to a podiatrist or orthopedist to consider options including prosthetics (both custom and retail), exercises, etc. Really, really flat feet may even need surgery.

I have flat feet from wearing inexpensive shoes that didn't have the support I needed. Pay now or pay later!  After 30 years on my feet (teaching), I can tell you the best way is to sink the money into decent shoes before your feet really become a problem.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I have collapsed arches and started with flat feet before that. Shoes and fitted inserts help. Those relief pads for hard floors help too. Most industrial supply warehouses have different kinds avaialable for different environments. Some small ones at their main workstations would help a lot. 

In fact, my one foot is so flattened it sticks to cool hard floors. The arch lets some air under your foot (not the primary function, certainly) but mine actually can make a small suction sound on release...

Phil


----------



## chef bubba (Apr 9, 2004)

you are not barking at them loud enough!! Sitting down on the job? Work or career change I say! Just kidding. Shoes/insoles make all the difference.


----------



## lecroissant (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Issac

I have flat feet. Long term solution is to see a podiatrist to get inner soles made. Some people have rolled in/out ankles so every case is different. Once you have the soles you can then look at shoes. believe you me this is not a simple task because the plastic arch makes it very hard to mould into shoes.

Most people with flat feet ache in the knees and the have callouses on the ball of their feet. Pressure from standing on callouses are very painful.

On the other hand, some people have flat feet and never experience any problem because their posture has somehow compensated for the imbalance.


----------

